
To catch and reverse a quantum jump mid-flight - howard941
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1287-z
======
maxharris
Has anyone else read Lee Smolin's new book, "Einstein’s Unfinished Revolution:
The Search for What Lies Beyond the Quantum"?

It provides an excellent overview of how quantum physics got hijacked by Bohr,
how Einstein's realist views were stymied by his inability to let go of
locality (and how this is understandable because he depended on locality to
develop relativity theory, and the fact that he died before experiment
demonstrated quantum non-locality), an overview of realist interpretations
(and their drawbacks!), and a direction for future research.

------
_bxg1
A more popularized website I saw this on said that it proves quantum states
aren't nondeterministic after all; I'm assuming this is a misinterpretation,
but I don't know enough to tell. Can someone provide more context?

